# kmttg wish, enter/last switch playback for non-live tv



## rocket777 (Sep 11, 2013)

The *enter/last* tivo remote function only seems to switch if watching live tv and does nothing (on my roamio - at least) when watching a recorded show.

Could kmttg be enhanced to test for currently playing a recorded show and remember a previous play (from the now playing list) and then have the *enter* remote key (on the remote tab), save the current show id and switch to the last saved playback show, if any, instead of just sending the enter key which doesn't do anything?

Then after having chosen play on any two shows, the enter key could flip back and forth between these two in one operation, continuing each where it left off previously.

I understand this can sort of be done now, but not in one click from the remote tab page.


----------

